# What will I get?



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

what will the fry be if I breed a Hellboy koi HMPK to a female koi PK?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

"Hellboy" is a trade name used for any number of Betta patterns. By definition, it is an almost solid Betta with a red "head."

If you want to know what you will get you will need to post photos.


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> "Hellboy" is a trade name used for any number of Betta patterns. By definition, it is an almost solid Betta with a red "head."
> 
> If you want to know what you will get you will need to post photos.


Oh interesting. Ya i havent found too much on hellboys. I’ll attach an image...


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> "Hellboy" is a trade name used for any number of Betta patterns. By definition, it is an almost solid Betta with a red "head."
> 
> If you want to know what you will get you will need to post photos.


I asked the breeder what he carries and what I’ll get if I breed him to a koi female, and she said I’ll get some hellboy koi’s and koi’s. She said he carries red and black koi in his genes that’s all I know 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He's not a Hellboy. This video shows their development and what a "Hellboy" really is


https://search.aol.com/click/_ylt=A0geKIynn9JfCeoAJwhpCWVH;_ylu=Y29sbwNiZjEEcG9zAzIEdnRpZAMEc2VjA3Ny/RV=2/RE=1607667752/RO=10/RU=https%3a%2f%2fwww.youtube.com%2fwatch%3fv%3dPn8y5fEoo6c/RK=0/RS=a2onyiE1Wh.fMb.27sgCtVBwZrI-



As I said, "Hellboy" is rather loosely interpreted. Yours is a Koi. Now, what's funny about Koi is the breeders worked extremely hard to breed out blue and now any multi-color, even with blue, is labeled Koi.


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> He's not a Hellboy. This video shows their development and what a "Hellboy" really is
> 
> 
> https://search.aol.com/click/_ylt=A0geKIynn9JfCeoAJwhpCWVH;_ylu=Y29sbwNiZjEEcG9zAzIEdnRpZAMEc2VjA3Ny/RV=2/RE=1607667752/RO=10/RU=https%3a%2f%2fwww.youtube.com%2fwatch%3fv%3dPn8y5fEoo6c/RK=0/RS=a2onyiE1Wh.fMb.27sgCtVBwZrI-
> ...


He isn’t? Why not?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Did you watch the video?














For those who haven't watched the video, the labeling is the breeder's; not mine.


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Did you watch the video?
> View attachment 1024420
> View attachment 1024421
> 
> ...


So basically he’s a red and black koi..? Interesting ok! Thank you for helping me. I’m trying to fully understand before I pair them up and breed to be prepared


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, he is a red and black Koi. And, FWIW, my favorite Koi pattern. If my hard drive hadn't crashed and I'd reloaded my photos I could show you a better photo my Clooney.  Here's a bit of him in his 20 gallon. Clooney was my first Koi and my first Plakat.


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Yes, he is a red and black Koi. And, FWIW, my favorite Koi pattern. If my hard drive hadn't crashed and I'd reloaded my photos I could show you a better photo my Clooney.  Here's a bit of him in his 20 gallon.
> View attachment 1024422


I mean I’m not even upset at all. I just wanted to focus on the koi’s and not so much the Hellboys


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

At least you know. With so many trade names and people using them as they will it's hard to keep track. If you are serious about breeding you might want to download https://www.ibcbettas.org/upcoming-shows/standards/ and scroll down to the part that starts describing colors, patterns, good conformation and faults. I'm still not clear on some of the areas so don't feel lost.

Or, for very little you could join the International Betta Congress (IBC). Even if you don't download the Exhibition Standards, you can download free copies of "Flare;" the IBC magazine.


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> At least you know. With so many trade names and people using them as they will it's hard to keep track. If you are serious about breeding you might want to download https://www.ibcbettas.org/upcoming-shows/standards/ and scroll down to the part that starts describing colors, patterns, good conformation and faults. I'm still not clear on some of the areas so don't feel lost.
> 
> Or, for very little you could join the International Betta Congress (IBC). Even if you don't download the Exhibition Standards, you can download free copies of "Flare;" the IBC magazine.


Thank you for clearing up my confusion. I definitely don’t want to sell any babies as “Hellboys” when they are in fact just red and black koi. I am very excited to pair him with my female to see what I get. I haven’t seen many like her, and she’s gaining more pattern every day. Now looking at her, shes just red and black so I’m pretty excited to get some nice red and black babies


----------

